# Jetta Wetta



## Raturday (May 26, 2012)

​I miss you so much, Jetta. You were such a sweetheart and such a shy wonderful rattie. Thank you for licking my fingers and getting yogurt on the bed and hiding in my pillowcase. I'm going to miss how you always hid the food bowl with chew toys and fleece and paper towels. Zoey, Millie, and Florence are going to miss cuddling with you in the cube and grooming you. I hope you'll forgive me for the decision I made.. I didn't want you to suffer any more. I wish I could hold you and have you on my shoulder again. No rat could ever replace you Jetta. I love you.


----------



## RatzRUs (Feb 5, 2012)

I'm so truely sorry for your loss. There's always forgiveness and she knew how much you loved her. I hope you will find peace and you did what a lot of pet owners have problems with...the decision is very difficult..she is always with you. R.I.P sweet girl I hope you will see our Galaderial up there.. She loved too play


----------



## JessyGene (Feb 27, 2012)

I'm very sorry It is always such a hard decision to make, but I'm sure she thanks you for making it. RIP Jetta


----------



## CapnKennedy (Sep 30, 2012)

It was a hard decision, but you had her well being in mind. I'm sorry for the loss 3:


----------



## Poodlepalooza (Aug 9, 2012)

I'm sorry for your loss. That is such a difficult decision to make but Jetta knew you were doing what was best and now she is restored to full health and playing at the Bridge, missing you but thankful for the great life you gave her.


----------



## Raturday (May 26, 2012)

I hope she's breathing well and having lots of fun


----------

